# Another Funny Video for Ya'll



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Turn up the Volume


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aghagahgahgahag OMG I love this guys videos the one where he gets arrested at his house is so frickin funny 

I know my rights


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Aghagahgahgahag OMG I love this guys videos the one where he gets arrested at his house is so frickin funny
> 
> I know my rights


I know we watched that one today too. I think thats the same one were he said his wife hit him the face wiith a bong.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup that was it. OMG so funny. He's like no no I called you just let me go get her. LMAO
The best part is you can hear her in the trailer laughing at him saying I told you so. aghagahgahagahgah.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yup that was it. OMG so funny. He's like no no I called you just let me go get her. LMAO
> The best part is you can hear her in the trailer laughing at him saying I told you so. aghagahgahagahgah.


here you go.. and for others to see and enjoy. I love it. Everybody says this will be me and my wife in a couple of years lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aghagahahagahg OMG that's too funny. Do you drive your mower to the store too


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! That's too friggin funny! I love that stuff! Please, share more, lol!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Aghagahahagahg OMG that's too funny. Do you drive your mower to the store too


No not yet, I ain't been married long enough LOL. I've drove it about a mile down the road with my weed eater hanging off the front of it, to mow a old mans yard.



ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! That's too friggin funny! I love that stuff! Please, share more, lol!


Any time I find funny videos I try to post them up for everybody to see, got to laugh every now and again.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He he he he he he hee:rofl::clap::rofl:

That's classic!! Oh my!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao

I KNOW MY RIGHTS! I KNOW MY RIGHTS! I KNOW MY RIGHTS!!!


----------

